# Top Chef All-Stars



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

I just added my Season Pass....woo hoo


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I tried, but for some reason this isn't showing up in my guide. Last time my Tivos phoned home was about noon yesterday. Maybe I'll try connecting again. I'm looking forward to this. Good to see Jennifer is back.

[edit] Ok, after phoning home, I still don't see it. I just see Top Chef, Top Chef All-Stars Dinner, Top Chef: Just Desserts, and Top Chef: Las Vegas - all of which are only old episodes. I tried on both my S2DT and TivoHD. Connections succeeded. No Top Chef All-Stars. Is there something else I should be searching for?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Go Tre!

Go Casey!

Go Tiffany! (whose restaurant closed down without warning earlier this week  )


I am such a homer.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

justen_m said:


> I tried, but for some reason this isn't showing up in my guide......Ok, after phoning home, I still don't see it. I just see Top Chef, Top Chef All-Stars Dinner, Top Chef: Just Desserts, and Top Chef: Las Vegas - all of which are only old episodes. I tried on both my S2DT and TivoHD. Connections succeeded. No Top Chef All-Stars. Is there something else I should be searching for?


If you JUST downloaded new program info it takes a while to sort out new show names, dates, etc. HOWEVER, if you search by channel or time, you will see it and can add the SP.

Once you add the season pass, it may take awhile for TiVo to understand that there are upcoming episodes....as odd as that sounds.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeah, rrobinsonjr, you are right. I've now added the SP. I guess I expected a warning, like when you change the order or delete a season pass, there is some dialog saying something to the effect of, "these changes may take a while to appear in your todo list." I figured after the download, everything was finished. Guess not.

Go Jennifer!


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> Go Tre!
> 
> Go Casey!
> 
> ...


This.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

I'm really looking forward to seeing this season! I hope Marcel and the somalier dude go home very early to give more screentime to the GOOD chefs...


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

For the actual show thread, do we want to do a season long thread or a show by show?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

mwhip said:


> For the actual show thread, do we want to do a season long thread or a show by show?


We've usually done separate threads for Top Chef. We didn't always have one for each week, as sometimes no one would start one. But I think sticking to the one per week is fine.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm too lazy to post a weekly thread. But if somebody with, uhm, 65000 posts would post a weekly thread, I guess I'd add my $0.02.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

justen_m said:


> I'm too lazy to post a weekly thread. But if somebody with, uhm, 65000 posts would post a weekly thread, I guess I'd add my $0.02.


I got a lot of stuff to post! I can't always be bothered with starting NEW threads. That takes time. 

We'll see how it goes, though. Will probably be based on the response we see in the threads for the initial few shows.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I just reviewed the threads. Are most of you guys from Texas? I didn't think guys in Texas cooked!  Up north, in Wisconsin, we cook what we kill. But down south, I thought it was the woman-folk cooking.  (running for cover before my mom hits me in the head with the lid of a cast iron skillet).


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

justen_m said:


> I just reviewed the threads. Are most of you guys from Texas? I didn't think guys in Texas cooked!  Up north, in Wisconsin, we cook what we kill. But down south, I thought it was the woman-folk cooking.  (running for cover before my mom hits me in the head with the lid of a cast iron skillet).


I think three of the all stars are from Texas!!!


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

LOL!! Texas has plenty of chili contests and I don't remember very many women entering those.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Still can't set a SP for this. I get no listing for Top Chef: All Stars. Just Top Chef, Top Chef: Las Vegas, and Top Chef: Just Desserts


----------



## GDG76 (Oct 2, 2000)

Mike Isabella looks like he's been eating quite well. I always thought he was one of the weaker chefs anyway.

Jamie is looking much hotter than her previous season. I do wish Stefan and Kevin (from the Voltaggio brothers season) were returning.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

OK.. I managed to get a SP set.

The Premiere is weird. A search for "TOP" returned Top Chef, Top Chef: Las Vegas, Top Chef: Just Desserts, and Top Chef Masters (plus a boatload of other things with TOP in the name)

A search for "TOP C" added in "Top Chef: All-Stars"

Freaking weird.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

GDG76 said:


> Mike Isabella looks like he's been eating quite well. I always thought he was one of the weaker chefs anyway.
> 
> Jamie is looking much hotter than her previous season. I do wish Stefan and Kevin (from the Voltaggio brothers season) were returning.


Kevin was asked, but declined.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

I had a Season Pass for Top Chef All-Stars and it recorded the first episode but after that it had no episodes. Found that in the guide data the All-Stars had been dropped and now its just Top Chef and this there's a mix of repeats and the new episodes. I had to recreate the SP and specify new episodes only.


----------



## ChrisD20 (Dec 3, 2010)

Go Dale!


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

rhuntington3 said:


> I had a Season Pass for Top Chef All-Stars and it recorded the first episode but after that it had no episodes. Found that in the guide data the All-Stars had been dropped and now its just Top Chef and this there's a mix of repeats and the new episodes. I had to recreate the SP and specify new episodes only.


Good catch. The first episode was recorded under the "Top Chef All Stars" SP. However, starting with the second episode, the program guide has listings for "Top Chef" only. I had to re-enter my SP with the new title.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Was there a new one last night?


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

nothing recorded for me


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Not here, either...and there are no new episode blogs up so I'm guessing there wasn't an ep this week.


----------

